# Do leopard geckos need company ??



## Lauriel5912 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi guys , I'm new to owning Leo geckos and have had my first female for the past 3 weeks , she's doing great and if feeding well and putting on weight ( she was underweight when I got her ) only I'm wondering if I should get another female to keep her company ?? She was kept with 2 other girls when I first got her and if I get another then it will probably be one of them that she was kept with , will they fight ? Or will they remember each other , sorryif these are stupid questions but I am a newbie lol


----------



## Zemo (Apr 6, 2009)

Any Leos can start fighting, I had 2 females who had been together from Birth as soon as they matured (7 months old) and obviously wanted to start mating they started fighting as they both wanted to be on their own, I had to separate them. Some Leos don't have any problems going together but not all Leos like other company.


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

My leos love each others company but they have enough space to be alone too.


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

all leos can fight, does matter what sex 
some just like to be alone.


----------



## CreepyCrumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

my little Ripplebum Monster is fine on her own, she prefers i think! shes a little princess and always wants her own way....


....and she gets it too:blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep, my boy is a loner for sure.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

They don't _need _company and some of them actually prefer to be alone but...
if they get along it will be nice to have two together. They are likely to get on, most of mine do and are kept in either pairs or trio's, but bear in mind _if_ they do start getting angry with each other then you will need to seperate them.


----------



## Lauriel5912 (Aug 1, 2009)

so you think shes best kept by herself ?? p.s i know this is off topic but i thought leos didnt like to climb , but she loves to climb up the branches that are in her viv shes insane lol


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

My boy seemed to be lonely. Every nite he scratched at the glass for attention.
I got a girl for him. She doesnt like attention. Perhaps she would prefer to be alone. 

However, she is more dominant than him (eats first, sleeps on him if he has the spot she wants etc) but whenever I open the glass or she gets scared, she hides behind the male. Strange! Safety in numbers and "take him, not me" situation. 

I will keep them together


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

Mine climb too!


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

Lauriel5912 said:


> so you think shes best kept by herself ?? p.s i know this is off topic but i thought leos didnt like to climb , but she loves to climb up the branches that are in her viv shes insane lol


in my opinion No; leo's do well kept in pairs or trios and most of them do get on well I've only ever come across one mardy git who hates company (my padme) in 9 years of keeping them. 
just remember there is a small chance that they won't like each other

:lol2: a few of mine like to climb as well, if you put climbing things in make sure they are low level so they don't fall off when they climb up. ledges and stuff like that are good.


----------



## Lauriel5912 (Aug 1, 2009)

yep im pimping her crib as we speak :lol2: since she loves to climb so much im getting some ladders and hammocks etc , also thinking about getting bigger viv .
also i was told that shes a mack snow but im not sure , she is mostly grey with black spots and some light yellow ?? can someone tell me how to upload a pic ?? thanx


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

Lauriel5912 said:


> yep im pimping her crib as we speak :lol2: since she loves to climb so much im getting some ladders and hammocks etc , also thinking about getting bigger viv .


:lol2:sounds good!
how big is your current viv? Also if you do get a bigger viv there will be less chance of two females getting on each others nerves as they will have more of their own space : victory:

create a photobucket account, upload your pic to that then copy and paste the IMG code here


----------



## Lauriel5912 (Aug 1, 2009)

im on to it , thanx alot:2thumb:


----------



## Wizard (Jun 27, 2007)

When i took on my two they were in together, but i was worried about him stressing her out while she was gravid so i've just built them a stack. I felt so guilty when i put my male in the new viv...he was having a run up and down the sofa and knows if he goes to one end he can crawl straight into his viv...he went to go home but i picked him up and put in his new pad. He just sat there looking out at me as if to say " er...there must be some mistake here...this isnt my home!" 

I hope they dont miss each other.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Wizard said:


> I hope they dont miss each other.


leo's don't 'need' company in the way a lot of owners feel/think and do just fine on their own without the possible stress of competition for available food, laying areas and territory ~ females can be territorial same as males and females are also prone to setting up hierachies with jostling for 'topdog' position leaving another leo as bottom of the heap and more liable to being picked on. When you have a couple who 'share/cuddle' in a hide it's more down to the fact that it's at an optimum condition/heat that they both want then any 'affection' ... they don't have 'affection' it's their human owners that do that 
Also males don't 'miss' the females ~ they miss the chance of mating not company :whistling2:


----------

